# Review of the Wolverine Sharpening System from OneWay



## Cutting Crew (17 Feb 2005)

Hello All,

A review of the Wolverine Sharpening System from OneWay in Canada has just been added to the Review pages on the Creative Woodturning web site.

I have been using this system for a few months now and found it to be easy to use and probably the most complete sharpening kit I've ever used.

Regards....Mike

The *Wolverine Sharpening System* from OneWay in Canada.
.
.


----------



## UKTony (17 Feb 2005)

Looks great Mike, what does it cost there website points to Sheddirect who for some reason dont't list it?

Tony


----------



## Cutting Crew (17 Feb 2005)

Hello Tony,

Although The Shed Direct are listed by OneWay as their UK stockist they do not stock the Wolverine due to a conflict of interest. The Shed is owned by Brimarc who, I believe hold the sole European rights to the complete Tormek system.

I know the Wolverine system is available at Craft Supplies in Millers Dale, I have a catalogue somewhere so I'll check the prices ang get back to you.

Regards....Mike


----------



## UKTony (17 Feb 2005)

Got it Mike, basic kit is 74.50 the complete kit is £149.50

Does the basic kit do Skews, Scrapers etc and you need the attachment for Gouges. I ask because i already have the Sorby Jig for Gouges?

Many Thanks

Tony


----------



## Cutting Crew (18 Feb 2005)

Hello Tony,

The basic kit does most of the gouges, scrapers and chisels but you would need the Vari-Grind for fingernails swept back and celtics.

The skew was originally done with the basic kit but OneWay developed their new attachment to improve the way it's sharpened. I don't think this is currently available in UK, the kit I had came direct from the factory in Canada.

Regards....Mike


----------



## Taffy Turner (18 Feb 2005)

I bought a Wolverine Jig when I was a complete beginner, and it has served all of my sharpening needs ever since.

I use if for all of my tools except for the skew chisels, which I sharpen on a diamond stone.

I would heartily recomend the Wolverine to anyone looking for a grinding jig.

Regards

Gary


----------

